# Funktionierende Federgabel für 24 Zoll - oder doch keine?



## rpnfan (4. Januar 2013)

Hab' hier schon einiges gelesen und viele Pro und Contro für und gegen Federgabeln bei Kinderbikes gefunden. Soll das Kinder-MTB nun 'ne Federgabel haben oder nicht? Und falls nein, mit welchem Trick akzeptieren eure Kinder ein Rad ohne Federgabel?

Sachlage:

Papi hat ein Fully und Hardtail. Sohnemann (1,35 m) will richtig mit ins Gelände, einschließlich schön wurzeliger Strecken usw. Da ist eine Federgabel _wirklich_ nicht verkehrt. Hab' ich letzten Sommer richtig deutlich bemerkt, als ich einmal die Stammstrecke versehentlich mit aktiviertem Lockout gefahren war und mich gewundert hatte, dass es dieses Mal so extrem anstrengend / ruppig war... 

Aktuell haben wir ein Scott Voltage Jr. 24. Das hat 'ne Federgabel, die tatsächlich auch beim aktuellen Gewicht von knapp über 30 kg funktioniert. Das Rad ist aber nicht gerade leicht und wiegt mit steckbaren Schutzblechen und Ständer (muss sein, da es auch "Normalrad" ist) 13,8 kg. Soweit macht unserem Sohn das Fahren damit schon Spaß. Aber am Berg merkt man zum einen, dass da durchaus Training noch was bringen wird, aber das Radgewicht ist natürlich auch nicht zu verleugnen. Ich hatte versucht ihm ein Rad mit Starrgabel schmackhaft zu machen, wie der "kleine" Bruder an dessen 20-Zoll (Stevens) hat. Darauf lässt sich "der Große" aber nicht ein. Und wie gesagt ist die Federgabel auch deutlich mehr als optisches Gimmick.

Wir haben nun gestern abend entdeckt, dass es 'n Cannondale Race 24 Boy mit Luftfedergabel gibt. Damit sollte die Federgabel dann wirklich auch in den verschiedenen Gewichtsstufen (des Juniors) während der Nutzungsdauer des Rads und etwas auf die konkrete Nutzung abzustimmen sein. Dem Filius hat die Probefahrt auch gleich richtig Spaß gemacht und er meint, dass das Rad sich deutlich besser als sein Scott fährt. Gewicht des Cannondale liegt (ohne Schutzbleche oder sonstige Straßenausstattung) bei gewogenen 11,5 kg. Ich denke, dass zum einen die Geo und zum anderen das über 2 kg leichtere Rad für den guten Fahreindruck verantworlich war. Das wäre evtl. 'ne schöne Option, wenn auch nicht ganz billig. Würde ich dann auch eher als reines Sportrad sehen und 'ne Gurke für das rumfetzen im "Block" oder auf den Skaterampen behalten.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bei euren Jungs mit Rädern mit / ohne Federgabel auf "Wanderwegen" und -Pfaden (neudeutsch: Singletrails) gemacht?

Außer dem Cannondale ist mir nicht bewusst, dass es andere Räder mit Luftfedergabel gibt. Das Speci Hotrock 24 hatten wir gestern auch kurz angetestet und festgestellt, dass da 'ne Art Atrappe verbaut ist (federt nur bei Gewicht eines Erwachsenen ein.... -- und sowas von Speci). Richtig gute durchdachte Kinderräder sind wohl echt die Aussnahme. Selbst das sonst schöne 20"-Stevens hat zwei Fehler: 150mm-Kurbel und zu geraden und damit weniger ergonomischen Lenker.


----------



## wrangler89 (4. Januar 2013)

RST First 24"- mit Luft...kam so um die 240,- neu (letztes Jahr). Wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (4. Januar 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> RST First 24"- mit Luft...kam so um die 240,- neu (letztes Jahr). Wäre ein Versuch wert.



Die wird z.B von Kaniabikes im Twentyfour-S verbaut. 9.9 Kg, allerdings 769 Euro.
Oder als Rahmenset mit RST First 24 Air für 450 Euro

http://kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour_S.php

Ohne Federgabel natürlich günstiger und leichter, 499 Euro und 8,9 Kg.


----------



## rpnfan (5. Januar 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Die wird z.B von Kaniabikes im Twentyfour-S verbaut. 9.9 Kg, allerdings 769 Euro.
> Oder als Rahmenset mit RST First 24 Air für 450 Euro
> 
> http://kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour_S.php
> ...



Ah, interessant. Damit ist das Kania ein gutes Kilo leichter als das Cannondale. Kostet dafür 300 Euro mehr. Also ca. 20 Cent / Gramm... Ist für "Leichtbau" relativ günstig, aber wir werden dann budgetmäßig doch eher das Cannondale in Erwägung ziehen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit / ohne Federgabel mit den Kids in "richtigem Gelände"?


----------



## Toni172 (5. Januar 2013)

Hi rpnfan,

wo hat Dein Sohn das Cannondale Bike probegefahren?
Ich dachte das die Bikes noch nicht lieferbar wären.
Wie heißt der Händler?

Gruss Toni


----------



## rpnfan (6. Januar 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hi rpnfan,
> 
> wo hat Dein Sohn das Cannondale Bike probegefahren?
> Ich dachte das die Bikes noch nicht lieferbar wären.



Stadler in München


----------



## Nimron (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo RPN-Fan

Meine Tochter fährt ein 24" Fahrrad mit Federgabel und wollte auch um keinen Preis darauf verzichten...

Neben der Tatsache, dass eine gute Federgabel im Gelände Vorteile bringt, räubern die Kleinen ja auch über jeden Bordstein, knallen Treppen runter und üben Hochstarts (Wobei das mit einer Stahgabel leichter ist).

Wie einige andere Hier im Forum, habe ich das Problem in Form einer älteren Rock Shox SID mit Canti Sockeln gelöst, welcher ich einen zurechtgemachten Adapter eines Treckinrades von 28" auf 26" und bei mir nun auf 24" verpasst habe.












Sie liebt nun ihr Rad abgötisch, welches nun auch 1,5 KG leichter als mit der unverantwortbaren original Federgabel ist 






Gruß

Manuel


----------



## stivinix (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch eine alte Sid im 24" verbaut und das Bremsenproblem mit Scheibenbremsen umgangen (dazu allerdings auch einen Disc LRS eingespeicht).
Mit 1,35cm Körpergröße wäre aber ein 26er eine Überlegung.... (14" Rahmengröße)
Gruß
St


----------



## cvalda69 (11. Januar 2013)

stivinix:

Hallo, 

kann Ich fragen wie haben Sie den Bremsenproblem Geloscht ?

Danke Hynek


----------



## rpnfan (11. Januar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Meine Tochter fährt ein 24" Fahrrad mit Federgabel und wollte auch um keinen Preis darauf verzichten..
> Wie einige andere Hier im Forum, habe ich das Problem in Form einer älteren Rock Shox SID mit Canti Sockeln gelöst



Danke für die Bilder und Anregung. Im Moment fehlt mir noch das Wissen, um so 'nen Umbau zu machen, aber ich werd' die Idee mal im Kopf behalten  Hab' schonmal geschaut, ob / wo man noch SIDs mit Canti-Sockel bekommt.


----------



## cvalda69 (11. Januar 2013)

Noch eine Idee:

http://faqload.com/faqs/bicycle-components/suspension/modifying-26-fork-for-24-wheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (13. Januar 2013)

cvalda69 schrieb:


> stivinix:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Disc Brakes ;-)


----------



## Eckbert (9. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade eine 26" Manitou Mars (Luftgabel mit 80mm FW, ca. 1450g) in ein Scott Scale JR 24 eingebaut, das ging ohne Bremsadapter, weil ich einfach Scheibenbremsen verwendet habe. Da kommt dann aber gerne so eins zum anderen, man muss schon Lust auf Schrauberei haben. Hier das Gesamtprojekt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zum 8. Geburtstag meines Sohnes (1,33cm, 28 kg):

Gebrauchtes Scott Scale JR 24 gekauft
und getuned:

Manitou Mars 80mm 1450g eingebaut (Dank an Teilespender BjÃ¶rn)
Naben Alivio Disc und Fun Works Disc (Dank an Teilespender Michi) eingespeicht mit orig. Felgen
Reifen Racing Ralph 24" 2,4" aufgezogen
Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten selbst gebaut
Formula Oro K 18 180/180mm montiert
SattelstÃ¼tzenkopf abgesÃ¤gt und leichte Ankerkonstuktion von anderer SattelstÃ¼tze montiert
Lenker Easton EA 70 
Kassette 8fach 11-32 statt 7fach 11-28
Sram GripShift 8fach statt Shimano RevoShift 7fach
Kurbel Suntour XCR 152mm mit AlukettenblÃ¤ttern statt Suntour irgendwas Stahlkram
Umwerfer Alivio Sattelrohrmontage (auf dem Foto noch nicht dran) statt schwerem Tretlagerbefestigtem Originalumwerfer

Ergebnis: 10,2 kg statt Original 11,8 kg

Kosten: Gebraucht-Bike 190 â¬, Rest: was weiÃ ich...
Zeit: egal, was soll man an langen Winterabenden sonst machen?


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Februar 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Gelungener Umbau.


----------



## Betzel (12. Februar 2013)

Habe aus die Bucht eine Suntour XC-R LO gekauft fuer 90 euro (100 inkl. Versand nach NL). Und die Gabel ist eine Luftgabel und sie wirkt sehr gut. Gewicht um 1.8Kg. Ich glaube aber das es schwierig ist eine zu bekommen.... Die RST Gabel ist einfach zu teuer! 
Ps. orginal Gabel war eine Zoom die nicht funktioniert hat und 2.1Kg war.


----------



## Shrpy (26. Mai 2014)

Würdet Ihr für ein 24" Stadt-Bike (Haupteinsatz Stadt/Kiez und der ein oder andere kleinere Ausflug ins Berliner Umland) trotz allem zu einer Federgabel raten? 
Persönlich glaube ich, dass der Komfortgewinn im Stadteinsatz nicht so groß ist, als das er wirklich nötig wäre. Außerdem reizt mich natürlich die zusätzliche Gewichtsersparnis von 600g+ (leichte Alu-Starrgabel ca. 700g ggü. eine leichten Federgabel mind. 1.300g).

PS: Ich bin mir durchaus bewußt, dass ich die Frage in ein "Mountainbike"-Forum stelle.


----------



## Jahudi (26. Mai 2014)

hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2014)

ich möchte mal ne kleine Gegenrede halten: Der Druck auf dem Lenker ist bei den kleinen viel geringer, als bei Erwachsenen.
Der Reifen ist im Verhältnis zur Masse bei den Kids ein viel effektiverer Dämpfer.
Und: Durch das viel direktere Fahrverhalten wird die Fahrtechnik sauberer trainiert und die Grenzen werden "spürbar".

Natürlich gibts auch gute Argumente für eine Federgabel, aber unser Junior hat auch mit Wurzeln und Steinen riesen Spass mit seinem ungefederten Kaniabike 24" small. Er liebt es, an kleinen Hindernissen den Kick zu nutzen und den Lenker hochzureißen...


----------



## crossboss (2. Juni 2014)

Endlich eingetroffen....für ein Scott Spark 24 Tuning.
_Gunsha_ Lrs und First Platinum Gabel mit Elevn 24 " Adapter

24 "  Lrs 1340 g+ 45 g Schnellspanner+ Felgenband.------- ca Vr 550g /hi 790g gewogen ohne Sp bis 2,3 Zoll (219 € cyclecross store)
Rst First platinum 26 "Gabel ca. 1560g gewogen 219 € dafür
_Elevn _BNMX Adapter 26 g 28 € von BMX Shop
fuktioniert auch schon recht gut bei 26  kg Kind/ 1,25m . Je schwerer desto besser natürlich.
LG Jo


----------



## heidi_rockt (13. Juni 2014)

die RST F1RST Air 24" gibts grad für 175 €:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p59366_RST-F1RST-AIR-24-schwarz.html


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Trebor_13 (4. Oktober 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> ......oder auch bei BikediscountGrafschaf
> 
> Wir haben dann tatsächlich doch lieber ne RST 24 First Air gepimpt. Statt der 60 mm auf gut 96 mm umgebaut. Die Gabel wird innen begrenzt, was man leicht ändern kann. Jetzt hat da Rad vorne und hinten knapp über 90mm ,das geht echt gut ab. Der kleene hat das gestern erst im Dirtpark erfolgrech getestet.
> Nutzt die Federwege mit seinen 26 kg gut aus, weil man alles sehr gutübern Druck ans Gewicht anpassen kann. Die Gabel hat sogar ne 5 stufige Druckstufe....geil wie ne Große.
> ...



Gibt es zufällige Ne Anleitung zum Tuning??


----------

